# How to get an appartment at lago como?



## LilianBlouw (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking of moving from Holland to a place near to Milan. I love lago como. How do you get an appartment there? Is it affordable? 
Who can help me and find some links for house rental?

Thanks already!!

Greatings Lilian


----------



## Jeremyrush (Oct 7, 2010)

*Moving to Italy*

Hi my name is Jeremy, I have many contacts here in Italy been here long time now, if you can find away of contacting me, I will see if I can help you, I am not able to contact you here 
sorry
Regards
Jeremy



LilianBlouw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of moving from Holland to a place near to Milan. I love lago como. How do you get an appartment there? Is it affordable?
> Who can help me and find some links for house rental?
> ...


----------

